# Mixed Bag!



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Hit Mulberry this morning for the dog training packed..Luke (the dog ) has hunted many times but we did not go at all last year,just trying to clear the dust from his nose.

In this packed you must release the birds yourself..You reach in the bag and grab them by the leg and wing and dizzy them,this keeps them still for 10--15 min..Then you go to the start of the field and hunt and you watch your dog and they should get birdy in that area..Very seldom are they were you put them, at least they don't fly off..

Today i reached in and i dropped the bag,it is amazing how fast they can fly OUT of the bag into another field*#$%^ i was a little peezed at myself to say the least..

I decided to hunt the area and hope for the best..To make a long story short my dog is a stud!!! He scared up 2 roosters 1 from a grassy field and 1 from the woods..A added addition was a bullet flying Hungarian Partridge..Wow these things are fast...Oops also got 1 bobtail white quail..

I have pictures from last week and today..I am having trouble putting them into my gallery..It keeps timing out on me---I will try again later..

I reserved a field for the Saturday after Thanksgiving it would be nice to have a hunting bubby for this weekend--hint,hint..


Insane----out


----------

